# Husqvarna vs Stihl vs Echo trimmers



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking to buy a new weedeater (trimmer). I've read alot on here about Stihl and Echo, but not very much about Husqvarna. I have $150 gift card to Lowes and they carry Husqvarna. Anything good or bad you can share about their trimmers?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't know about the trimmers but I have a blower and the engine always starts right up after a couople of pulls no matter how long I let it set.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Stihl....hands down.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think you can go wrong with either of the three brands.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't believe you put stihl in the same category as others....man o man..... stihl x 2 hands down...


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

i purchased a Husqavarna chain saw and it lasted about a week. Dont know much about the trimmers but i would highly recommend Stihl. That is just my experience.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

I have experience with all 3.
Husqvarna is the worst out of that bunch. It is NOT commercial quality at all. It is ok but not great.

That leaves Stihl and Echo. Both are great but the Stihl is hands down the best as quality and performance goes.
I have a Stihl that is 11 years old, gets used probably 40 times a year and it runs like the day I bought it! Had to change the rubber primer bulb a couple times due to dry rot but other than that, I bet it will be running another 10 years!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

You want go wrong with either a Stihl or Echo, could through Shindawa in there also. 

When I bought my Echo blower the dealer suggested I run Premium gasoline in it, but he also said that it was better for any of the small two stroke motors.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had a big Stihl trimmer for about 5 years with no problems. I also have a big Husqvarna blower that's about 7 years old. Not only have I never had a problem with it, but I've run literally hundreds of tanks of fuel through it and never changed the plug or cleaned the filter and it starts on the 2nd pull every time.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

problems with both husky chainsaw and weedeater. gone with stihl now and no problems


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I have an echo weedeater it's great. That said I also have owned a large husky chainsaw and my father owns one of the husky largest for ripping trees into lumber. The chainsaws have always been great with low vibration and lots of power.

I don't think you'll hate anything you buy.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the Husqvarna trimmer, backpack blower, edger and chainsaw for 7-8 years and never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You get a great warranty with a stihl also.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I have an echo trimmer that I bought used 2 years ago. I would have guessed it was at least 5 years old at the time but it was cheap. Looked pretty beaten up but again it was cheap. Been using it for 2 years. Starts right up after 2nd pull. Very light. When and if this thing goes south, I'm definitely getting another echo.


----------



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info so far. I think I'm going to save my Lowe's gift card and buy a Stihl. It's what I wanted in the first place.

Also, do any of you use Stabil in the 2-stroke motor? I know the ethanol gas messes with a boat motor and I imagine it would do the same to a weedeater.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Hook 'Em!!! said:


> Thanks for the info so far. I think I'm going to save my Lowe's gift card and buy a Stihl. It's what I wanted in the first place.
> 
> Also, do any of you use Stabil in the 2-stroke motor? I know the ethanol gas messes with a boat motor and I imagine it would do the same to a weedeater.


YES!!!


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

Stihl all the way!!


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Husquvarna*

I have a blower, Weedeater, and Chain Saw and all of them bought after Ike and all start everytime no problem. This has been the best stuff I have ever bought as far as lawn equipment is concerned.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Stihl


----------



## PADRE24 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had an Echo before and now have a Husqvarna from Lowes. I've been very pleased with it, very powerful weedeater.

My only issue so far was buying a new EZLoad head for it that said it fit my model and wouldn't work. I got a Husq brand that attached coorectly.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Stihl's are expensive but the best, all the "professional" lawn crews use nothing but Stihl equipment.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Stihl straight shaft, don't remember the model/size, but I use it a lot with the metal blade clearing fences and property in general. Had it about 5 years of rough treatment, still going strong and I haven't broken the cable in the shaft which is a miracle as rough as I get with it sometimes.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Ran the lawn/landscape company in Katy with nothing but Stihl. 3 weedeaters w/ attachments, blowers, and chainsaws made the job easy. Good equipment that can take a beating. Good warranties and service dealers. Haven't had a problem needing a stabilizer, but correct oil/gas mixture is crucial!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I bought a Husqvarna chop saw ($950.00) and lasted a week... pos... sent it in for warranty and haven't seen it in a month.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Echo or still*

I have stihl chainsaw given to me by my dad , built in 1973 still runs and cuts like a champ , echo trimmer 8 years old start on the 3 pull every time !:brew2:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Love my Stihl. Have both the weedeater and blower. Will have the Stihl chainsaw soon.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Just take a look at the next landscape trailer you see.....that'll tell you a lot.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Stihl...


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

If your using it for your home, go with echo, i've had one for about 4 years no, still runs and cuts great, i'm on a large corner lot wuth lots of trimming and edging.

If I were gonna use one for a buisness I would spend the extra money and get a Stilh.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*husq = poulan pro*

at the big box stores anyway....

take the cover off and remove anything that is husq orange and you have a poulan pro. Owned by the same company and make the same junk (at the large distributors).

STIHL.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a shindawa, never had an issue w it

a comm lawncare buddy recc. it, he said it could withstand chainlink fences and cemetaries w his crews


echo or stihl good too

look at what the lawn crews carry


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Echo Blower-going on 11 years---
Echo weedeater------11 years
Echo chainsaw-------3 years (rarely get chance to use)
Stihl hedger----------6 years old (have a hard time starting it)


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I like my Echo straight shaft...it does everyting I want it to and its dependable...I don't mow commercially...Warning,,,don't wear shorts and flip flops


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Stihl*

Every thing I own for outdoors equipment is Sthil, I retired my old weedeater 3 summers ago. I just bought some land at the marsh so I went down and bought a new priming bulb for it and a saw blade. I replaced the bulb, put new gas in it and it started on the 3 pull. It has hung on the wall untouched for 3 years, to me that speaks volumes. I have done the same thing with my old saw also.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have had echo weed eater blower and stick edger for 17 years and only one had to be rebuilt just recently.You get what you pay for in this eguipment.Husqavarna in not sure my cousin had a motorcycle husqavarna that ran like a scolded ape,for a long time.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Echo*

All quality products, but its all Echo for weedeaters, blowers, hedge trimmers for me. Thats all I ran while owning landscape company. Still have original weedeater and blower thats now 20+ yrs old now. Have both Echo and Stihl chainsaws with no complaints about either.

I think if most homeowners bought the low end of the commercial series of either brands they would last a lifetime.


----------

